# Have you ever had display complaints?



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I've been at the store and over hearing the comment regarding some of the Halloween decorations that are starting to go on sale
" no wonder our kids have nightmares'" . 

Anyone get this reaction from your props or displays?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think our display is scary enough to give anyone nightmares:jol:

In all the years we've done a yard display of any kind, we've had nothing but good comments. Of course, we don't do gore, so that might be one of the reasons


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't have anything gory either, but still managed to have 2 little ToTer's burst out crying when I answered the door in my creepy mask. The parents were excellent sports. No complaints.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine are definitely not cutesy. The parents are with the kids and talk to them so they're not too scared. Last year a kid wouldn't even come to the house at all. When they get to that point of fear I try to show the ToT's that a prop is harmless and try to get them to laugh at something silly about the prop.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Um no...no problems for me. I toss candy to the parents if the kids are too scared to come down the driveway.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't to a lot of gore. With mine being a cemetery with a few animitronics, I find I'm usually the most frightening thing on the premises. That being said I do have a few each year that are to afraid to come. 

The only time I received a negative comment was from someone that was trying to save me from my path to satan. My response was a respectful thank you and to remind them that it's my path to take. No problems since.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

None from the parents but then there is VERY little gore (one arm coming out of a grave) and have only had one little girl that didn't even want to come up the driveway. She finally got over her fear last year and made it up to the candy cauldron.


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't get no mean complaints about my haunt. Most of the older kids say that they want to build a haunt in their own yard. Any kids that are scared go through anyway cause they just want the candy. I got some gore, but not that much.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

The only real regative comment was last year, as we were taking everything down, a kid with his grandpa were watching. The kid loved our haunt, asking tons of questions. Then the old gizard mumbles out "what a waste of time, why you do this?". We look at him, shocked, and we look at the kid running around, all happy, "That's why!" we said. He mumbled something more and left. Old Grinch.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We haven't had any real complaints at this house. Just one guy grumbling because I took too long to check out at Home Depot. At our old house, neighbors would call code enforcement, the police, city hall, the HOA, etc. at least 3 times a season. We lived in an older house (Pre-HOA) in a snooty neighborhood, and they couldn't do anything about it because we made sure we were completely legal. At this house, our neighbors ask throughout the year what we're doing new and different, and when we plan to start setting up.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lots of complaints and moans... from the zombies...no real complaints from any tots or there parents... as of yet...:googly:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

99% of the people love it and thank us for putting up the display. A few quacks complain about the Satan worshipping going on, but we just ignore them. One year someone wrote "Crap Satan" on the sidewalk in front of our display, in chalk. We just got a laugh out of it. That's what comes from haunting in the heart of the bible belt.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

The greatest part of setting up my Halloween display is no more religious solicitors knocking on my door for a few weeks. Do they do that in places other than the deep, religiously rigid south?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> The greatest part of setting up my Halloween display is no more religious solicitors knocking on my door for a few weeks. Do they do that in places other than the deep, religiously rigid south?


I get that all the time, but you're right, they do leave us alone when Halloween things are out. I guess the feel we are to far gone to try and save us. lol


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Surely if parents/carers don't want their kids to be scared/influenced by this type of thing they shouldn't take them around T or T'ing? It is their choice after all.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

The only complaint that I've ever had is from a few people thought that I didn't have enough out one year because I had scaled back some. So after that...everything comes out no matter what. 

It is safe to say that I live in a city that pretty much lets you do whatever you want for Halloween, as long as it's within reason. Through the years I now can say that I'm not the only one who decorates outside anymore. But for a very long time, I was the only one on my street with anything outside. :jol:


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I get alot of support from parents for scaring their kids.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Never heard any complaints but I am also an anti-gore guy. I do a spooky goofy thing ala Disney. Still, I used to have a MIB variation using a coffin that had a motion trigger. The little TOTs were afraid to go past it, so I got rid of it. I have a LOT of little TOTers in my sphere of influence, and my display is aimed at them so I try to make it as friendly as possible. Otherwise, the people love it. My HOA members all have those little TOTs so are quite on board with my display.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have never had any complaints on my display and actually have almost every neighbor loving it. Of course it could be because I have their names on tombstones. We do hand deliver flyers for the neighborhood Halloween party each year. I did have one tell me we don't celebrate Halloween, we are Christian (Actually J Witness but whatever). I said Great So am I and this is the best outreach Holiday of the year. What other day can you get all your neighbors and kids together and show them how a Christian lives. 

I just don't go back there anymore. Oh well. But my display is definitely on the radar of the city. At least 3 officers a year stop and take a picture


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I get a few complaints about tearing the haunt down before the people have a chance to get over to see it before 10pm.

Last year I had one adult complain that I "was going soft". I asked what he meant and he pointed out that my animated Hex wasn't working in the hearse. I told him that I didn't have time to fix him last year. He also pointed at my display and before he could talk I said "it's worth every penny you provided to pay for it" and he walked off.

I was thrilled with how my display looked last year - a new theme, built from scratch with animated props too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a great picture, Haunti!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Is someone fainting a complaint? LOL


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for sharing! and Haunti What a fantastic display.

I'm am so thrilled there is so much positive feedback to the displays.
Gives me inspiration to keep going. Most important to me is making it fun for the kids and maybe my efforts will rub off on a neighbor or two.
Because of where my house is located the highway has a great view of the front window. Getting to the house can be confusing though. so not so many Tot's yet.
that's a whole other issue to trouble shoot


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I've never had any complaints. Everyone who went through my old haunt loved it and often times went through more than once.

The closest to a complaint I can recall was last year. We moved to a new neighborhood and a guy who lives across the street was taking his convertible out for a drive while I was setting up the cemetery fence. He said "Looks good, but you know the Fvck1ng kids are just going to wreck it, right? Why bother?"

Nobody wrecked it. Shows what he knows.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually have a cemetary yardhaunt which is scary and not gory. However, the only complaint that I received was on Halloween of 2006 was that they missed me and my yardhaunt in 2005 because I went to Salem on Halloween in 2005. I can't believed they remembered. 

In 2005 I decided that I needed to take a break from decorating/setting up the inside and outside of my house and went to Salem, Massachusetts for Halloween instead. I needed to reenergize my Halloween batteries take in the sites and be inspired. Best thing I did for myself.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

That's a really great display for desiging it from scratch! Good Job, Haunti!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hey, DD....there is nothing wrong with taking a break from Halloween. Everyone puts in so much for that one day that over the years it's good to get away and re-create or re-charge the batteries! I think we all do that from time to time.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't do gore, mine is more cemetery creepy. The closest thing I've had for a complaint came from my next door neighbour. He asked, in an exasperated voice, if I was trying to get on the news. They have not said anything else, but our relations with them and some other neighbours have been strained by my display. I had one kid come up last year and in a snooty voice said "toss it in", meaning the candy. "I'm not scared, toss it in". I thought of escorting him out of the yard but thought it wasn't worth it, he may come back and vandalize. One little jerk can't undo the fact that 200 other kids and adults loved it.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't do gore but I have frightened kids. Mostly babies or toddlers though....they pass a screaming pumpkin or step on a screaming mat. Young children don't like loud noise. A few years back I had a witch stirring a cauldron over a fake fire and a 14 year old girl was afraid of coming up the walk (her gf explained to me she was afraid of witches). Finally she did but unbeknownst to me, my black Persian cat AJ had gotten out and was napping on the witch's lap. AJ woke up and jumped off the witches lap to come inside just as this girl passed and scared the heck out of her. She screamed and ran back down the walk and wouldn't come back. I gave her friend extra candy to give to her. I was a little surprised this upset the girl so much, I didn't think the witch was all that scary.

I truly didn't mean to use my cat as a prop. Although I would have, had I thought of it. hehe (evil laugh)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

no complaints..

haunti- impressive. 

sidenote: Thanks to this thread, I have learned a new & acceptable way to spell the f word.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Like most others here, we are also a "gore free" display... just the static graveyard & haunted house look.

Never had any direct complaints or negative reactions, but lot of kudos. The neighbors love to bring the kids by to get photos, we get people driving kids here just to come to our house, and lots of excited kids at the door. Even had one stranger stop in the middle of the street, roll down his window and shout out "That is crazy amazing!"... I gave him the thumbs-up and then he dove off honking!!

In fact I have had 5 year olds dragging their feet coming up the walk, hiding behind Mom or Dad, not sure what to expect... but other 5 year y.o. olds proudly proclaiming that they weren't scared (as if that were the requirement to get the candy).

Funnily enough though, just the other day, my wife and daughter were talking with a Dad who was asking if we were going to be doing the "house" again this year. apparently the 8 y.o. can't wait to see the display and the 5 y.o. calls it the "scary house".

Boo!


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

I've never been a fan of "gore", which is funny for friends that know my joust shows... so my haunt tends toward the creepy.... As such, no problems with kids being too scared and the parents of the really young ones have been good about talking them through the haunt.
I think that if you are going to go for the high scare and gore factor, you should have a "cowards" way to get directly to the candy....


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

The Red Skull said:


> I think that if you are going to go for the high scare and gore factor, you should have a "cowards" way to get directly to the candy....


I agree with this idea. For our display the only blood and guts is from a real pumpkin. Even though we are doing a mad scientist theme. Instead of a human patient she will be dissecting a live pumpkin. *Gasp*
it also keeps in theme with last years pumpkins I made.

However I did make a zombie doll and my man eating plant is eating a babydoll. Only the legs are sticking out. Personally I don't count that as gory. 
Would you?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Should add a note - even though we don't do gore, we always get a few ToTs (or their parents) that are scared to come up to the front door. I don't, however, consider that a complaint


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I have, that is how I came up with the name for our haunt. I had to police show up on year after a neighbor voiced her concerns. The officer loved the display and addressed a "safety" concern that she had, other than that, we've been pretty good. The bus stop for the grade and middle schools has moved to our corner last year, so almost every afternoon I am outside, I get "When are you...??" "What are you going...??" I think it's fantastic!


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

We have only had one complaint in the 15+ years we have been doing our yard haunt. We are known in our neighborhood as the Halloween House and everyone comes to see our display & watch the older kids get chased by the chainsaw - real chainsaw, no chain. Well, a father watched my hubby do this for like 15 min. & then sent his 10+ yr. old son up the driveway by himself & laughed when he ran back screaming. It was only when his wife yelled at him to do something that he came charging at my husband & threatened him for scaring his kid. We do not by any means do this with the little kids and always take off our masks when they come up the drive to get their candy. This dad wanted his kid to get scared and laughed about it until the wife said something.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

When I first started out many years ago my brother scared some lady who then stood at the end of the street telling people we were devil worshippers.

When I did my yard haunt in another city years later one neighbor said she needed to see everything to approve it. She was a pain to everyone and eventually moved out of the neighborhood. We had a block party after they left to celebrate.

last year one of my neighbors complained that I was building a storage building around my pop up camper in my driveway. I was actually just concealing it with an old looking shed to make the whole yard look spooky. City sent out two code enforcement people who said it had to be taken down after Halloween. 

Not doing anything this year and will be living somewhere else next year.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

To add a side note, We don't do gore either. Just people without skin and organs, and muscle (Skeletons anyone?). To avoid the police situation, I send a sketch of what I am doing to the Building department each year and I know the guy there pretty well now. We are on a first name basis. This way he tells me what codes I need to keep an eye on and I get his blessing. So if an officer does show up, I can inform him the Building department knows of the display and it has been approved for all safety measures they monitor. Keeps things nice and easy.


----------



## dreamcatcher923 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've only heard 1 complaint. I overheard 2 women talking in dunkin donuts, I heard our address & just had to listen in. one said, we go overboard, & think we are ridiculous for liking Halloween so much. My husband pulled me away before I could say anything.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

we usually receive lots of positive comments. only once did we get a complaint. last year I added a little bit of gore, a headless dummy victim for my Jason Vorhees prop. We received an anonymous letter in the mail regarding that one. I left out the victim this year. I mostly go for spooky ambience anyway.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

No gore at my Haunt, lots of spooky stuff...but 1 year I did get a complaint. one of the neighbors ( a pain in the tukus went by the name Grandma Judy ) Didn't like the tombstone I made for her, Her Lies Snoopy Gradma loopy burred under 5 feet of dog poopie All the other neighbors loved it She moved. All better


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

rottincorps said:


> No gore at my Haunt, lots of spooky stuff...but 1 year I did get a complaint. one of the neighbors ( a pain in the tukus went by the name Grandma Judy ) Didn't like the tombstone I made for her, Her Lies Snoopy Gradma loopy burred under 5 feet of dog poopie All the other neighbors loved it She moved. All better


Nice! We are brand new to our neighborhood and my next door neighbor spotted me setting up some corn stalks and she said she was glad I was decorating. I told her there would be a lot more to come, but not to worry, it won't be loud and she told me that she thought that was great. I am still waiting to find out what is wrong with her. She also told me she likes out bumpus hound dogs. Maybe she's a drug dealer.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I had a couple very young kids cry and not like the graveyard but its not a startle just a display. 

The only complaint (jokingly) I've heard is my neighbor ran out of candy due to the increase in tots after I started my haunt the first year in my new house.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I haven't had any complaints about the display itself, but one year when I was setting up the graveyard, an older gentleman pulled his car over to ask why I was celebrating death. I told him I was celebrating my birthday (which is 10/17), and he just looked at me and took off. Only 'complaint' I ever had.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

goneferal said:


> She also told me she likes out bumpus hound dogs. Maybe she's a drug dealer.


Maybe she's a fan of "A Christmas Story"

One of the neighbor's kids said a couple days ago "You guys are crazy Halloween. Not bad crazy, just crazy". I don't think it was a complaint, though...


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had the occasional unhappy toddler after the parents drag them down the walk to the back yard where the scarier stuff is. (Front yard is "friendly" back yard is "scary", and there's a big sign pointing out that fact.) 

That and the occasional teenaged yawn of "this is the same as last year..." (Well of course most of it is. Look for the new stuff, kid. It's not exactly hidden.)


----------



## Shift (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm not into the cartoony happy stuff. I think halloween should be scary. Not trashy nurses


----------



## DreadfulNoise (Oct 22, 2013)

Quite the opposite. I was setting up one of my zombies, and a mother walked by with a kid about 4-5 years old. He asked "Mommy, what's that?" and she said "That's a scary Halloween man!" Then she told me she loved the yard setup.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't get many complaints either most people are to scared to complain.


----------

